# My partial premium interior includes premium features



## todd2fst4u

I took delivery of a 2019 SR+ at the beginning of July 2019. This car was advertised as a partial premium interior however it was delivered with rear heated seats as well as front fog lights. Is this rare or has anyone else received these free upgrades?


----------



## GDN

You will likely get a SW update pushed to you sooner or later that will lock those features off.


----------



## todd2fst4u

I have updated the software 3 times since delivery so far. All features still work.


----------



## cemoz101

Do you have Spotify or live traffic on the map as well?


----------



## todd2fst4u

cemoz101 said:


> Do you have Spotify or live traffic on the map as well?


No streaming music or live view of traffic or satellite maps.


----------



## skunis1

todd2fst4u said:


> I took delivery of a 2019 SR+ at the beginning of July 2019. This car was advertised as a partial premium interior however it was delivered with rear heated seats as well as front fog lights. Is this rare or has anyone else received these free upgrades?


I got my SR+ in April and I could have sworn that the partial premium when I bought it came with the LED fog lamps. I know I have them on mine.

I do not think I have rear heated seats although I have never had to use them since it is warm out now.

I also have still have the FSD trial. I thought it was for 60 days but I have had it for 3 months now.


----------



## jamesEarl15

skunis1 said:


> I got my SR+ in April and I could have sworn that the partial premium when I bought it came with the LED fog lamps. I know I have them on mine.
> 
> I do not think I have rear heated seats although I have never had to use them since it is warm out now.
> 
> I also have still have the FSD trial. I thought it was for 60 days but I have had it for 3 months now.


I have the SR + with heated seats yet no fog lights.....Weird but oh well. I dont even know why Tesla took them off in the first place (especially the fog lights)


----------



## watercool

fog light were included at first and then take out. I have fog lights but no rear heated seats like it should be on mine. Not sure why they did that, originally only the SR was missing fog lights...


----------



## todd2fst4u

I no longer have rear heated seats but I still have fog lights.


----------



## skunis1

watercool said:


> fog light were included at first and then take out. I have fog lights but no rear heated seats like it should be on mine. Not sure why they did that, originally only the SR was missing fog lights...


So, I was in that group that got the fog lights included (as they were supposed to be) for my SR+. Now that they are not included, and no where do I have any proof that the partial premium interior at the time I purchased was supposed to come with fog lights, does anyone think Tesla may remove that option by mistake? If they do, I have no proof (no screen shot and the purchase agreement only mentions partial premium interior) to get it back.

Not saying this will happen but I can imagine the nightmare it will be to argue getting it back. Tesla customer service is a nightmare and I am sure they will deny deny deny until people just give up.


----------



## ibgeek

My fog lights disappeared as well. used the Tesla support chat and they sent an update to my car. Now their back. Took about 2 hours for the update to get sent to my car.


----------



## jamesEarl15

ibgeek said:


> My fog lights disappeared as well. used the Tesla support chat and they sent an update to my car. Now their back. Took about 2 hours for the update to get sent to my car.


When did you purchase your car?


----------



## ibgeek

jamesEarl15 said:


> When did you purchase your car?


She was built on March 26th. Took delivery in early April 16th.


----------



## ibgeek

jamesEarl15 said:


> When did you purchase your car?


Late March 2019


----------

